# Fermented oatmeal is better then cream in gravies.



## DDPslice (Oct 15, 2018)

Hands down, you guys have to try fermenting some oatmeal. I mix steel cut (Bob's) and regular rolled (Quaker), I put about a cup total 1/3 steel cut for flavor (I don't like the husks) 2/3 rolled for body. Put that in a glass jar with a paper towel over the mouth secured with a rubber band. Put the jar (don't use plastic) in a cupboard for a couple days (it gets stronger as time goes on). I like the taste of around 1 1/2 weeks (tangy). To cook I pour the ferment in a 3qt with 1qt of boiling water and bring to a boil then reduce heat to very low for around 20min or until it turns from tangy and chalky to tangy and creamy/buttery (I don't like to season with salt because I use this as a base in other things as well). 

Basically sub this for the flour and cream in a pan gravy but I kind of fry the oatmeal in the drippings first before adding seasonings (except for mushrooms which I fry before the oatmeal).


----------



## DamageInc (Oct 18, 2018)

sounds dangerous


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 18, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> sounds dangerous



Yea for sure I understand the concern, I was a little worried at first but once I did it once or twice (fermenting that is) I found the amount of time I like to wait. And now I do cucumbers, cabbage, green papaya flesh, beets, watermelon rind and what ever else is on sale or cheap. Not to say fermenting is "fool proof" but you don't need anything close to a PhD and people have been doing it since literally the beginning of civilization. 

Sandor Katz aka THE fermentation guy talks about yogurt (I use my water circulator to make the most amazing tasting yogurt, he's got a bunch o videos and a fermenting forum https://www.wildfermentationforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20512


I read his book from my public library but oatmeal is even easier than making sauerkraut. I can't say enough of how much tastier it is than simply using cream for the gravy. 


You can YouTube it but really it's as easy as I said. I hope you try it, I wouldn't list something if I thought it would hurt anyone or wasn't worth looking into...

I forgot to mention that every couple of days the regular oats tend to float so I swirl the jar and get it below the water line.


----------



## dough (Oct 18, 2018)

How much water you put in the jar? Assume you add water as it’s absorbed?


----------



## Jville (Oct 18, 2018)

Great thread! I've been meaning to ferment more things but have been lazy. Did not know about oatmeal.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 19, 2018)

dough said:


> How much water you put in the jar? Assume you add water as it’s absorbed?



For a cup of dry oatmeal I use a 1qt jar and fill it until the oatmeal is submerged under an inch or two of water.

I get purified/distilled water from Walmart (86 cents/gal). But if you have a water filtration system that takes out the antibacterials (chlorine/chloramine) you can use that.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 19, 2018)

I guess I should also write up a procedure of how I cook my fermented oatmeal.

1. boil 1 liter of water 
2. Add 99.99% of fermented oatmeal (leave some in the jar to help quickly start up the next batch
3. As soon as oatmeal is added to the pot/large saucepan put the lid on and reduce heat to low and cook 10 to 15 min or until oats are cooked through.

*the oats will cook really fast but that chalky-ness won't go for a couple minutes, just taste every now and then (taste should be buttery --> tangy depending on fermentation time and ratio of steel cut to rolled oats)

4. Turn off heat and let it steep/cool down (optional)

5. Run through blender chinois/sieve/blender (optional)

Seasonings are up to you, I don't because I eat this for breakfast or add to smoothies, sauces, etc


----------



## Jville (Oct 25, 2018)

I just started mine. I used my fridge water,so we will see. I doned have any paper towels so I'm just using a clean towel.


----------



## foody518 (Oct 26, 2018)

This is a cool idea! Thanks.

Speaking to the concern above - have been going with "the nose knows" for fermenting.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 26, 2018)

Jville said:


> I just started mine. I used my fridge water,so we will see. I doned have any paper towels so I'm just using a clean towel.



Hey, I'm glad you are giving it a go, I am not sure what kind of water that is coming from your fridge. I'd guess that it'll ferment but take longer to get started. 

If you have any questions just ask and I'll try and answer them as best as I can.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 26, 2018)

foody518 said:


> This is a cool idea! Thanks.
> 
> Speaking to the concern above - have been going with "the nose knows" for fermenting.



Yes besides the white Kham yeast (aka the Wrath of Kham) which happens on my pickled cucumbers and carrots I don't take any chances and just toss if anything blue, green or anything (especially) red or black appear, which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## HugSeal (Oct 26, 2018)

It sounds pretty similar to a sourdough so as soon as the pH lowers enough you are pretty safe from a bunch of the bad molds.

Some advice to keep the mix somewhat runny at the start until it sours enough to make it arder for bad molds to grow, don't know how true that is though.


----------



## Jville (Oct 27, 2018)

I see bubbles on mine, excited about checking this out!


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 27, 2018)

HugSeal said:


> It sounds pretty similar to a sourdough so as soon as the pH lowers enough you are pretty safe from a bunch of the bad molds.
> 
> Some advice to keep the mix somewhat runny at the start until it sours enough to make it arder for bad molds to grow, don't know how true that is though.



Yea that's about right but it shouldn't dry out, but prob will if you leave it unchecked for a long time. Keep in mind, ferments should be checked on daily to make sure they stay submerged.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 31, 2018)

Also oatmeal fermenting past 10 days can get very sour, just saying.


----------



## Jville (Oct 31, 2018)

Mine is on it's 6th day. Tomorrow I'll pull it and process it.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 31, 2018)

Jville said:


> Mine is on it's 6th day. Tomorrow I'll pull it and process it.



Do it when you want, I usually cash mine at 14days usually


----------



## Jville (Oct 31, 2018)

DDPslice said:


> Do it when you want, I usually cash mine at 14days usually


I'm going to cook it and liquify it like you said tomorrow... Maybe today since I'm off early and I can smell that it's nice and tangy


----------



## Jville (Oct 31, 2018)

DDPslice said:


> Do it when you want, I usually cash mine at 14days usually


I m about to cook it now. Do you pour the liquid from the oat fermentation in with the cook oats


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes I pour almost all (oats and the liquid) except for a tablespoon amount, into about 1 liter of boiling water. Add more water if desired.


----------



## Jville (Nov 1, 2018)

DDPslice said:


> Yes I pour almost all (oats and the liquid) except for a tablespoon amount, into about 1 liter of boiling water. Add more water if desired.



It came out great! Thanks for the idea and recipe!


----------



## foody518 (Nov 1, 2018)

Jville said:


> I m about to cook it now. Do you pour the liquid from the oat fermentation in with the cook oats


I guess if you save a bit, it'll help get the next batch going more quickly, and promote that there is already more of the composition and pH balance of "good stuff" to out-compete the bad stuff


----------

